# angel fish ??



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello everyone .Been a long time since I have been on here .Haven't had reptiles in some time now but have recently acquired a fish tank. 
My question is . Are Angel fish a calm fish to keep alongside tetras , guramies (can't spell haha ) and a couple of guppies . The tank is three foot and in total about 10 fish the largest of which are the dwarf guramies. I really like the look of the Angel fish and was wondering if they would be ok to keep with my other fish or any suggestions on any other fish the same size .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

bcourt2005 said:


> Hello everyone .Been a long time since I have been on here .Haven't had reptiles in some time now but have recently acquired a fish tank.
> My question is . Are Angel fish a calm fish to keep alongside tetras , guramies (can't spell haha ) and a couple of guppies . The tank is three foot and in total about 10 fish the largest of which are the dwarf guramies. I really like the look of the Angel fish and was wondering if they would be ok to keep with my other fish or any suggestions on any other fish the same size .
> Thanks in advance.


What kind of tetras & how big? Angelfish will eat anything as small as neon tetras.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Like most fish angels will eat anything they can fit in their mouths so tetras would be at risk (depending what you have).


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

They also grow quite large and can get quite nippy, probably not the best option if you want smaller fish like (most) tetras and frilly fish like guppies.


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies .Ah that's a shame as I have a few neon tetras which my kids picked so certainly wouldn't want them at risk haha .Is their no other options fish wise that are medium sized or longer than the norm as I'm wanting something that will stand out .Someone who works at an aquarium store suggested rainbows. Would these be any good ?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

bcourt2005 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies .Ah that's a shame as I have a few neon tetras which my kids picked so certainly wouldn't want them at risk haha .Is their no other options fish wise that are medium sized or longer than the norm as I'm wanting something that will stand out .Someone who works at an aquarium store suggested rainbows. Would these be any good ?


Couple of pairs (male & female) of different rainbow species would be fine. Also, how about a pair of pearl gouramis?


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> Couple of pairs (male & female) of different rainbow species would be fine. Also, how about a pair of pearl gouramis?


Would both of those be on with the smaller fish in my tank ?


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the water coming out of your tap like? This is often a factor in choosing your end fish. If it's hard and alkaline (KH of 8-15 sort of level and pH 7.5 and up) this would be good for Rainbows and Gourami's, but bad for lots of cichlids and most tetras. On the other hand, if it's soft and acidic (KH below 5, pH below 7) then S.American cichlids and most tetras would be a better option. Obviously if it's nice and neutral, with a medium hardness, that leaves it open to most things.

It's much much much easier to just buy fish for your local water. Trying to keep hard water fish in a soft water area, and vice versa, is certainly do-able, just an added thing to worry about.


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fargle said:


> What's the water coming out of your tap like? This is often a factor in choosing your end fish. If it's hard and alkaline (KH of 8-15 sort of level and pH 7.5 and up) this would be good for Rainbows and Gourami's, but bad for lots of cichlids and most tetras. On the other hand, if it's soft and acidic (KH below 5, pH below 7) then S.American cichlids and most tetras would be a better option. Obviously if it's nice and neutral, with a medium hardness, that leaves it open to most things.
> 
> It's much much much easier to just buy fish for your local water. Trying to keep hard water fish in a soft water area, and vice versa, is certainly do-able, just an added thing to worry about.


Thank you very much for the helpful advise. The waters pretty hard so I will stick to the gourami .Will have a look into some pearls or goldens.


----------



## SnakeLover89 (Feb 10, 2016)

3 foot really isn't big enough for angel fish as they grow large and also since they do best in groups as they school, won't be enough room. Putting 10 fish in a 3 foot tank will be over stocked and you will have high nitrate issues.

Also learn how to cycle a tank before putting any fish in there. Saves any deaths in the long run.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

I used to have these kinds of fish and they'd go swimming around nipping on there tails. Putting an angel fish would just make it worse.


----------

